# How to set up the wireless networ---Macbook/Linksys



## pmpdwg6409 (Dec 10, 2006)

I have sucessfully hooked my LAN line to the Wireless router (Linksys BEFW11S4 v 2.0) to my PC. The internet works fine on the pc. But,my laptop, a macbook, recognizes my network, but cannot use the internet. Is ther any way it can use the net?It isays "airport is connected to the network, airport has a self assignd ip adress and may not be able to connecto the internet" does neone know how to solve this problem PLEASE HELp


----------



## supanatral (Feb 7, 2007)

What I would suggest is to turn on DHCP enabled IP address. This is good for diagnosing because it tells you whether your connected or not. Are you using any encryption of any kind on it? Mac address filtering? WEP?


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 7, 2007)

Make sure that you have DHCP on your wireless router.


----------

